# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Poetet E Vjeter Dhe Poetet E Rinj

## Askusho

*ENVER HOXHA, POETET E VJETER DHE POETET E RINJ*

_Copeza ngjarjesh nga nje mbledhje historike mbajtur ne 11 korrik 1961. Dy grupime artistesh, vringellimat e shpatave te betejes midis tyre u degjuan deri lart ne kupolen e kuqe, tek Enver Hoxha
_
*Nga Skifter Kellici*

*Nga nje ane Llazar Siliqi, Kole Jakova, Andrea Varfi, Aleks Caci, Luan Qafezezi.* *Nga ana tjeter, Ismail Kadare, Fatos Arapi, Dritero Agolli, Dhori Qiriazi...* Jane dy grupime poetesh, te ndryshem, jo vetem nga mosha, por edhe nga mendesia poetike,stili, konceptimi. Ja perse midis tyre ka nisur nje lufte e pashpallur e cila eshte shnderruar ne nje debat te hapur ne shtyp, shprehur kryesisht me krijime poetike, qe perjashtojne njera-tjetren. Vringellimat e shpatave gjate ketij dueli degjohen deri lart ne kupolen e kuqe, deri te vete Enver Hoxha.
"Nuk eshte problem ceshtja "te rinj" dhe "te vjeter". Kjo eshte nje nga shprehjet ku e vuri menjehere theksin Enver Hoxha, qe ate dite ishte veshur me nje kostum te bardhe, si te deshmonte se kerkonte te vendoste mirekuptim ne kete mjedis qe po behej i ndezur.
*11 korrik 1961...*
Ne sallen qendrore te UT organizohet nje mbledhje e gjere me intelektualet. Qellimi i saj: "Diskutimi rreth vendimit te KQ te PPSH-se "Mbi letersine dhe artet" "7 qershor 1961). Referatin kryesor e mban Ramiz Alia, sekretari i KQ per ideologjine. Ne kete mes nuk ka asgje te befasishme, sepse deri ateherte Ramiz Alia eshte takuar jo rralle me shkrimtare e poete dhe po takohej serishmi. Por, papritur, disa caste para fillimit te mbledhjes, ne salle futet Enver Hoxha, duke lene te shtangur jo vetem pjesemarresit, por edhe vete drejtuesit e mbledhjes. Nuk eshte lajmeruar se cdo kreu i Partise do te marre pjese ne kete mbledhje, ndryshe do te ishin marre masa te rrepta nga Sigurimi i Shtetit.
Perse kjo ardhje e papritur? Ka nje arsye. Diktatori do qe te shohe nga afer dhe te degjoje se c'do te thone poetet e vjeter e si do t'u pergjigjen poetet e rinj.
Duke kthyer veshtrimin ne traditen e poezise sone 
Poezia e re e realizmit socialist, ashtu si tere letersia shqipe ndikuar nga letersia dhe arti sovjetik, lindi qysh ne vitet e e luftes kunder pushtuesve nazifashiste, qe solli pastaj vendosjen regjimit tiranik komunist. Sidoqofte, vazhduan te botoheshin poetet e medhenj te Rilindje Kombetare- Naim Frasheri, Ndre Mjeda, Fan Noli, Cajupi, Migjeni ... por u sulmua ashper Fishta, si poet antikombetar dhe u harrua Poradeci e poete te tjere.
Poetet me ne ze u bene pikerisht ata qe permendem ne hyrje te ketij cikli. Nje pjese prej tyre kishin nisur te shkruanin edhe gjate viteve te regjimit zogist. Kishin mbaruar jo vetem shkollen e mesme ku kishin studiuar gjuhe te huaja qe u kishin dhene munesi te njihnin ne origjinal vepra te shquara te poeteve me te medhenj te huaj, por edhe kishin vazhduar shkolla te larta te perfunduara ose te lena pergjysme, pe t'u kthyer ne atdhe per t'u hedhur ne radhet e Luftes Antifashiste. Dhe ne radhet partizane, vazhduan krijimtarine letrare, kryesisht ne poezi e me pas disa prej tyre studiuan per letersi ne vendet socialiste. E verteta eshte se me gjithe traditen jo te vogel ne fushen e poezise, sidomos me veprat e Nolit, Poradecit e Migjenit, veprat e tyre, te ndikuara dhe nga dogmatizmi i poezise sovjetike, me perjashtime te vogla, nuk arriten ndonje nivel te larte. Kete e ve ne dukje,vec te tjereve, edhe studiuesi kanadezo-gjerman, Robert Elsi, ne vepren e tij "Histori e letersise shqipe", ku thekson: "Pjesa me e madhe e shkrimeve me shumice ne vitet pesedhjete e ne fillim te viteve gjashtedhjete, deshmuan shterpesi dhe mjaft konformizem ne cdo kuptim. "Veper e cituar,faqe 383, botim ne shqip, Peje 1997).

Ne veprat poetike te poeteve te mesiperm, himnizoheshin lufta heroike e popullit tone kunder pushtuesit te huaj dhe ... sukseset e medha qe po arrinte Shqiperia e re socialiste nen udheheqjen e Partise se Punes me Enver Hoxhen ne krye. Mirepo, e ndrydhur ne kanunet e realizmit socialist, ajo ne me te shumten e rasteve mbeti nje poezi e siperfaqshme, pllakateske dhe nuk qe ne gjendje te vazhdonte traditen e poezise shqipe te Paraclirimit. Bejne perjashtim disa nga vjershat e Lame Kodres "pseudonimi i Sejfulla Maleshoves) te nxjerra nga vellimi "Vjersha", qe mbeten te fresketa edhe sot, duke na kujtuar motivet nolian, nga i cili edhe ishte ndikuar, poema "Prishtina" e Llazar Siliqit, "Kenga e partizanit Benko" e Fatmir Gjates, etj.
Mirepo Maleshova qe premtonte ne fushen e poezise, u sulmua per gabime te renda ideore nga diktatori Hoxha dhe bashke me zhdukjen e tij fizike erdhi edhe zhdukja si krijues. Dhe ja, nga fundi i viteve 50-te dhe fillimi i viteve 60-te, ne shtypin letrar u duken emrat e poeteve te rinj Ismail Kadare, Dritero Agolli, Fatos Arapi, Dhori Qiriazi, Vehbi Skenderi ... Ata nuk u shfaqen te drojtur, por me ze te plote e te tingellueshem, qe u pa qysh ne vellimet e tyre, edhe sot me vlera te dukshme,"Shekulli im", "Hapat e mia ne asfalt", "Shtigje poetike", "Balada intime". Pikerisht keto vellime e sidomos tri te parat, u perpine nga lexuesit vecanerisht lexuesit e rinj, sepse sillnin nota te reja, te fresketa e mbi te gjitha me nivel te larte artistik, qofte nga forma, mjetet artistike, ashtu dhe nga fjalori poetik. Ne vepren e tij "Alternativa letrare shqiptare", botuar ne Shkup me 1995, poeti dhe studiuesi kosovar, Agim Vinca, senderton mjaft qarte idete e mesiperme, duke na dhene konkretisht dallimin rrenjesor te nivelit artistik te poeteve te vjeter, krahasuar me poetet e rinj, emrat e te cilve i cituam me siper. Keshtu, pershembull ai ndalet te poema "Miku" e Llazar Siliqit "1951) dhe permend prej saj keto vargje:
"Me makina punt' e randa,
ata bajne, si vllazen rrojne,
bashke gezojne,
si asht ma mire jeten e cojne".
Ketyre vargjeve studiuesi ne fjale u kunderve nje fragment nga "Poema e maleve", ku autori i saj poeti i ri Dritero Agolli shkruan "Une e di, fisi im, ti ende jeton veshtire,
femijet e tu brekushe me arna mbajne,
dhe cokollata nje here ne muaj hane a s'hane".
""Vitet '60-te dhe beteja per novatorizem", faqe 50 e vepres se mesiperme.)
Sic shihet, Dritero Agolli, jo vetem nuk e lustron realitetin, si ne vargjet e Llazar Siliqit, qe kane vec te tjerash edhe fjalor te varfer poetik, por e pasqyron ate ne menyre me bindese e natyrisht edhe me me emocion. E meqe po ndalemi te fjalori poetik, duhet te veme ne dukje se poezia e deriatehershme, duke synuar te jepte madheshtine e epokes, e paraqiste ate me epitete tashme te vjertuara si vigan, trim, sypatrembur, zane, shtojzavalle ...
Poetet e rinj Kadare, Agolli, Arapi, qe vinin nga studimet universitare ne vendet e Lindjes, duke u njohur me poezine klasike te Pushkinit, Lermontovit, a te poeteve bashkekohore, Majakovski, Esenini, si dhe poeteve perendimore te perkthyr ne rusisht, e mbi te gjitha duke qene te talentuar, sillnin nje menyre te re konceptimi ne krijimet poetike, krejt e ndryshme deri atehere ne poezine tone. Ja perse Ismail Kadareja ne poemen e tij "Enderr industriale", qytetin e ri qe po ndertohet e pershkruan ne kete menyre:
_"Ky qytet do te veshe kombinezonin proletar,
s do te gogesije duke pire caj,
i futur ne pizhame."
_
Duke shkruar per dashurine, ai shprehet keshtu:
"_Do te kujtoj 
mbemjen e heshtur, te pafund te syve te tu,
denesen e mbytur, rrezuar mbi supin tim,
si debore e pashkundshme...".  
_
Po te njejtat ngjyrime gjejme edhe ne poezine erotike te Fatos Arapit, i cili shkruan:
"Miliona dashuri u nisen ne takime,
Po ecin permbi taka te holla, te shpejta.
Degjoni trokellimen e rrembyer te tyre,
Nen trokellimen ritmike te kembeve te lehta,
Me gezim te kthjellet, drejt dashurise rend jeta..."
Pikerisht kjo menyre e re, ky stil poetik qe befasoi lexuesit ne fillim te viteve '60-te, nuk u pelqeu poeteve te brezit te vjeter, te cilet shihnin ne keto dukuri, shkarje te dukshme nga traditat e poezise shqiptare te deriatehershme.
Ky stil i ri nuk u pelqeu poeteve te vjeter
Kurse ne te vertete, duhet te themi se ne kete rast kemi te bejme me vazhdimin e traditave me te mira te te poezise shqipe, duke filluar nga Noli, Poradeci e sidomos Migjeni. Eshte pikerisht kjo arsyeja qe e shtynte aso kohe kritikun dhe poetin Drago Siliqi te botonte ne fillim te vitit 1960 nje artikull me interes " Ne kerkim te se rese", ku ai duke trajtuar probleme te poezise bashkekohore, shkruante: "Formen ne poezi e perben, ne radhe te pare,i gjithe sistemi i sintezes figurative qe perdor poeti per te pergjithesuar tiparet kryesore te fenomenit qe pasqyron. Forma pra, me fjale te tjera, eshte menyra e te shprehurit te permbajtjes dhe keto dy nocione gjenden gjithmone te gersheturara me njera-tjetren. Ne nocionin e formes hyjne pastaj edhe gjuha, ritmi, rima dhe vecorite tjera stilistike te poetit". "Agim Vinca, "Alternativa te reja shqiptare", faqe 70).
Ky pohim i drejtorit te Shtpise Botuese "Naim Frasheri" ne ate kohe ishte dhe nje afirmim i rruges qe po ndiqnin poetet poetet Kadare, Agolli, Arapi dhe disa te tjere dhe ndonese jo hapur, nje kundervenie ndaj poeteve te vjeter, te cilet nuk pajtoheshin me keto kahje te reja te poezise sone. Pikerisht, ne keto rrethana zhvillohej edhe takimi i 11 korrikut te vitit 1961. Kishte ardhur koha e nje ballafaqimi te madh midis poeteve te vjeter dhe poeteve te rinj. Tani mbi ta si gjyqtar vihej Partia. Ajo dergonte atje shefin e ideologjise ne Komitetin Qendror Ramiz Aline. E nuk mjaftonte kjo, por ne ate salle ku do te behej ky takim, shfaqej si papritur e pakujtuar edhe vete Enver Hoxha.
Sulmi i poeteve te vjeter Varfi, Siliqi, Qafezezi
Si prolog i takimit ishte "Diskutim rreth vendimit te KQ te PPSH-se mbi letersine dhe artet" "7 qershor 1961), botuar ne shtypin tone. Ne kete diskutim, midis te tjerash shkruhej: "Trajtimi i heronjve pozitive ... shkrimtaret te rrojne sa me afer me popullin. Per kete qellim te perdoren sa me gjere e me vend lejet krijuese, te shfrytezohet koha e punes fizike, pjesemarrja ne ekipet me afat te gjate, bashkepunimi me organet e shtypit, eshte e domosdoshme te shumefishohen perpjekjet e vete shkrimtareve dhe artisteve qe te lidhen sa me ngushte me popullin, te shkrihen me jeten e popullit".
Keto ishin pak a shume disa nga tezat kryesore qe pemend Fatos Arapi ne librin e tij me mjaft interes, "Kujtohem qe jam" "Faqe 63, 1997), te cilit do t'i referohemi disa here gjate ketij cikli.
Takimi i 11 korrikut te vitit 1961 u hap me referatin e Ramiz Alise sekretar i KQ te PPSh-se. Duke ritrajtuar tezat e mesiperme, ai u ndal ne dukurite e reja qe viheshin re ne poezine shqiptare. "Theksi i referatit -nenvizon Fatos Arapi ne librin e tij, godiste me teper te rinjte". "faqe 71).
Dhe kur pas ketij referati nisen diskutimet, te paret qe e moren fjalen qene perfaqesuesit me ne ze te poeteve te vjeter, midis te cileve edhe komuniste. Kishin marre edhe me shumne zemer, sepse referati ne fjale u hapte shtigje te reja. Kurse per poetet e rinj krijohej nje atmosfere e rende, aq me teper kur ne salle ndodhej vete Enver Hoxha dhe shumica e anetareve te Byrose Politike te KQ.
Gjjithnje duke u mbeshtetur te vepren e Fatos Arapit "Kur kujtohem qe jam", po paraqes disa fragmente nga diskutimet.
Andrea Varfi: "Te jesh artist i realizmit socialist dhe te ndjekesh ne te njejten kohe novatorizmin per hir te novatorizmit, eshte krejt pa kuptim dhe pune e deshtuar qe ne fillim ... Cilesia dhe vetem cilesia artistike te ben novator dhe origjinal dhe aspak akrobacite dhe majmunizimet e te huajve. Futuristet me shoke, deshen te varrosnin cdo gje te trashegimit kultural dhe artistik te se kaluares. Edhe sotizmat e ndryshme qe pjell borgjezia imperialiste ne kalbezim, nuk le gur pa luajtur ne ket drejtim..."
Sic shihet, diskutimi mbarte nota shume te ashpra dhe kuptohet mirefilli se i drejtohej vetem poeteve te rinj, qe me prirjet e tyre, sipas Varfit, po vazhdonin madje edhe rrugen e futuristeve.
Llazar Siliqi: "Une jam i mendimit se ne e kemi nje letersi dhe art novator dhe nuk ka mbetur puna qe ate ta fillojme me e krijue sot, pa mohue perpjekjet e matejshme qe ne te gjithe duhet te bajme per ta cue edhe ma perpara letersine dhe artin tone novator...
Karakteri novator kuptohet disa here, nga njena, ane si ndryshim, ose ma sakte si thyemje e formes dhe nga ana tjeter,novatorizmi dhe fryma e kohes kontestohet atje ku ka fjale te reja si asfalt,najlon dhe tematike nderkombetare. Mendoj se edhe kerkimi i tepruem i figurave dhe ngarkimi me figura, kur kjo shnderrohet ne nje kerkese te domosdoshme per cdo varg, mund te coje ne rruge jo te drejte si dhe mund ta baje te veshtire kuptimin e njershem nga lexuesi".
Por shume me i ashper qe ne diskutimin e tij poeti Luan Qafezezi, i cili, nder te tjera theksoi: "Ne vitet 1960-61, vargjet e lira filluan te duken perseri ne shtypin tone te perditshem dhe periodik, por kete here me nje forme te re, me me pretendime, duke dashur te thyejne te gjitha normat tradicionale te metrikes sone nen preteksin e nje fare " novatorizmi"...
Perdorimi i vargjeve te lira nga disa poete nuk duhet shikuar si nje ceshtje thjeshtesisht formale, si nje ceshtje teknike dhe pa rendesi. Perkundrazi, kur perdoret pa kriter, duhet pare si fenomen negativ dhe ne qoftese nuk frenohet me kohe, mund t'i sjelle deme poezise sone. Edhe disa deme ia ka sjelle qe tani. Ne prapa ketij "modernizimi"shikojme nje goditje qe i behet esences kombetare te poezise sone. Thjesht ne kete lloj poezie gjen mjegullime, paqartesira,percartje dhe figura ekstravagante. Tema e saj kryesore eshte tema nderkombetare, shekulli i 20-te, kozmosi e te tjera, duke u larguar keshtu nga jeta shqiptare e perditshme, nga problemet qe preokupojne Partine ne menyre direkte. "F.Arapi,veper e cituar, faqe 73-74-75).
Pa qene nevoja te zgjatemi, shihet qarte se diskutimet e poeteve te mesiperm qene tendencioze, madje edhe me nje fare ligesie. Me nje fjale, ata mohonin tereesisht poezine e kolegeve te tyre te rinj. Per me teper, kete e benin para vete Enver Hoxhes, te bindur qe ai do t'u jepte plotesisht te drejte. Tani e kishin radhen poetet e rinj. Duhej tejo vetem te mbroheshin, por edhe te kundersulmonin, seps, ne fakt, mbrojtja me e mire ne te tilla raste, eshte sulmi. Ishte e rrezikshme, por edhe e domosdoshme.
Dhe keshtu ndodhi...
Flasin Kadare, Arapi, mungon Agolli
"Seanca e paradites mbaroi. Salla u boshatis dhe une po rrija i vetem dhe i deshperuar ende ne karrige. Parandjeva rrezikun qe u kercenohej te rinjve. Andrea,Llazari,Luani kishin thene aq, por ishte e natyrshme qe nenteksti dhe cfare lexohej midis rradheve te shkruara, ishte akoma shume i rende." Keshtu shkruan Fatos arapi ne librin e tij "Kur kujtohem qe jam""faqe 75). Me tutje vazhdon::
"E mori dreqi kete pune", -mallkova veten neepr dhembe dhe u cova te dal jashte. Ne krye te salles bisedonin midis tyre me ze te ulet Nexhmia Hoxha dhe Fiqrete Shehu... Atehere Nexhmia me tha: "A do te diskutosh Fatos?" "Jo, -iu pergjigja i deshperuar". "Pse? -pyeti Nexhmia. -Partia ka nevoje te degjoje fjalen tuaj" "Keshtu tha "tuaj", q nenkuptonte: "Partia ka nevoje te degjoje fjalen e te rinjve"). "Faqe 76).
Me pas Arapi rrefen se si u takua me Ismail Kadarene dhe Dhori Qiriazin e se si duke ngrene dreke ne nje restorant te Tiranes, vendosen qe dy te paret te diskutonin ne seancen e pasdites te kesaj mbledhje, qe ishte edhe seanca e fundit. Dritero Agolli, kujton Arapi, nuk ishte ne mbledhje. Flitej se kishte shkuar ne Durres. Megjithatae, sic do ta shohim,do te thoshte fjalen e tij ne artikullin "Tradite, natyrisht,por jo shtampe","Drita",27 gusht 1961).
Po rendis me poshte disa fragmemte nga diskutimet e poeteve ne fjale qe ndonese te rinj ne moshe, diten, jo vetem te mbronin veten, por te hidhnin poshte me argumente te matura dhe te zgjuara akuzat pa vend te poeteve te brezit te vjeter.

Ismail Kadare: "Problemi i ngritur kohet e fundit ne diskutime dhe ne faqet e gazetes "Drita", ne esence te tij eshte problem fiktiv, i fryre me qellim nga disa njerez. Bile me sa duket, keta njerez nuk e kane hallin te vargjet e lira, por te poezia e disa poeteve te rinj, te cilen poezi nuk e pranojne dhe duan ta hedhin poshte ne cdo menyre. Vargu i lire lidhet pa tjeter te ne nga disa me emri e modernizmit. Po sikur te ngriheshim e te thoshim, po te niseshim nga poezia formaliste, se vargjet me te rregullt kane qene te lidhur me monarkite dhe kane lulezuar me tere akademizmin e tyre, sidomos prane oborreve mbreterore? Keto perfundime, kur nisesh nga formalizmi, te cojne ne qorrsokak...
Une mendoj se ne kohen tone nuk eshte bere te ne asnje shpikje forme. Te ne permbajtja e re ka sjelle gjetjen e disa menyrave te reja shprehje, disa here me sukses e disa here pas sukses. Asgje tragjike nuk ka ndodhur, asnje tradite s'eshte mohuar, asnje klasik s'eshte perbuzur. Ne qofte se arti eshte i vertete, ai do te kete pa tjeter te rene, novatoren. Novatorja mund te jete edhe brenda strofave te rregullta, ashtu sic mund te jete konseravatorja ne mes te vargjeve te lira.""Revista "Nentori",11,1961).
Fatos Arapi ne diskutimin e tij shtoi, sic do te shohim edhe me tutje duke zbuluar se te poetet e vjeter fshihej synimi qe t'i zhvendosnin poetet e rinj gati ne opozite:
"Shpesh here na qortojne se gjoja jemi mosmirenjohes, nencmojme gjithcka qe eshte krijuar te ne dhe ne menyre te veccnte gjithcka qe eshte krijuar te ne pas Clirimit e kendej. Akuza, sic shihet, eshte e rende. Ta themi hapur, ajo i nxjerr poetet e rinj ne pozita antimarksiste. Ne qofte se se dikush ke bere tradite te tij "personale" te shkruaje vjersha te dobeta, dhe kete tradite kerkon te na e shese si tradite kombetare, kete ne nuk e pranojme kurre. Tjeter pune pastaj ne qofte se mendon qe respekti kundrejt tij tregohet duke shkruar vjersha edhe me te dobeta...Por mua me duket se problemi i vargut te lire nuk ngrihet drejt...lihet pershtypja sikur eshte ky varg i lire qe i ndan tradicionalistet nga jo tradicionalistet, klasiket nga jo klasiket, te ashtuquajturit moderne... Nuk e ka fajin vargu. Dhe neqoftese dikush, duke bere poezi te keqija ka diskretdituar veten e tij, ai nuk ka diskredituar teterrokeshin tone te mrekullueshem. Ky poet duhet te kuptoje se vargu i thyer nuk i ka rrembyer atij lavdine poetike qe s'e ka pasur... Shyqyr qe na doli vargu i lire , sepse disa keshtu kane rreth kujt te bejne zhurme dhe te tregojne se ekzitojne, jane gjalle... "Revista "Nentori",11, 1961).
Eshte e kuptueshme se pas ketyre dy diskutimeve qe dukeshin se ishin vazhdimi logjik i njeri-tjetrit, me argumente te qarta, ku mbrohej ajo qe ishte per t'u mbrojtur, tradita, fjale me te cilen poetet e vjeter kishin spekuluar ne diskutimet e tyre, duke u rrekur t'i vinin poetet e rinj ne banken e te akuzurve, u krijua nje mjedis i tendosur. Per me teper, kur ne presidium ndodhej vete Enver Hoxha dhe referatmbajtesi Ramiz Alia, per te mos permendur dhe anatere te tjere te Byrose Politike.
Ishte hera e pare qe ne nje takinm letrar te beheshin diskutime krejtesisht te kunderta me njeri-tjetrin, te cilat deshmonin se problemet ishin shume te mprehta. Mund ta kishte marre fjalen Ramiz Alia per te berekonkluzionet. Por kjo ashtu, sic kishin rrjedhur ngjarjet, u be e veshtire per te, aq me teper qe Ismail Kadareja dhe Fatos Arapi me diskutimet e tyre, ne nje menyre a ne nje tjeter, i ishin kudervene edhe vete shefit te ideologjise ne Komitetin Qendror.
Ne fund te takimit u ngrit vete Enver Hoxha
Ja perse ne fund te takimit u ngrit vete Enver Hoxha. Me kete veprim, ai deshmoi se nuk kishte ardhur ne kete takim thjesht per te pershndeetur, por per te gjetur nje rruge te mesme paqetuese. Shkurt, per t'u bere, sic do te shohim ne pjesen e trete, gjykates midis poeteve te vjeter e poeteve te rinj.
"Nuk eshte problem ceshtja "te rinj" dhe "te vjeter". Kjo eshte nje nga shprehjet ku e vuri menjehere theksin Enver Hoxha, qe ate dite ishte veshur me nje kostum te bardhe, si te deshmonte se kerkonte te vendoste mirekuptim ne kete mjedis qe po behej i ndezur. Dhe keshtu ishte. Qe ai te kishte lexuar referatin e Ramiz Alise, qe mbajti ne kete takim, ku do te diskutohej vendimi i KQ te PPSH-se "Mbi letersisne dhe artet" "7 qershor 1961) dhe ta kishte aprovuar ate, as qe vihet ne dyshim.Pra, qe ai te kishte miratuar, gjithshtu, edhe kritikat qe Ramiz Alia do t'i drejtonte poeteve te rinj, edhe kjo nuk vihet ne dyshim. Si pasoje, ai edhe mund te mos kishte ardhur ne kete mbledhje.Por ja qe erdhi, se keshtu e pa te arsyeshme, pikerisht disa caste para fillimit te takimit ,kur askush nuk e priste. Dhe, sic do ta shohim jo me kot.
"Shoku Andrea Varfi, -nisi te fliste pa leter Enver Hoxha, -kur diskutoi, theksoi se atij i pelqen teterrokeshi. Edhe mua me pelqen teterokeshi, edhe dhjeterrokeshi. Dhe kur degjova diskutimin e e shokut Andrea,i thashe ne pushim e une jam dakord me pikepamjen e tij. Atehere Andrea iu kthye shokeve dhe u tha me shaka: "Flisni tani po te doni". Por ne fakt u gabua. Dhe e verteta eshte se dolen shoke e folen, diskutuan,dhe mbrojten me zjarr pikepamje te kundreta... Te them te drejten, vec per nje gje nuk me erdhi mire, qe doli sikur ceshtja shtrohet "te vjeter" e "te rinj". Te rinjte, me dinamizmin dhe gjallerine e tyre, bejne mire qe na shkundin ne, te vjeterve. Prandaj, une nuk besoj kurre qe shkrimtaret e artistet e vjeter duan te pengojne krijimtarine e me te rinjve, vecse ata duke patur kaluar me pare neper keto shtigje, kane frike se mos nga hovi i madh, ju shkisni nga rruga. Por une jam i bindur se ju, shoke te rinj ... nuk do te ecni kurre ne rruge te gabuar. Une kam lexuar disa vjersha te Ismail Kadarese. Kam lexuar p.sh. ate qe ai i ka kushtuar kalase se Gjirokastes, ""Princeshes Argjiro") dhe mua me ka pelqyer. Kam lexur edhe vjersha te tjera te Kadarese, te cilat me kane pelqyer dhe kam pershtypjen se ai eshte nje i ri me talent. Mendimi im personal eshte se gjersa vjershat tuaja te kene permbajtje marksiste, me te vertete patriotike, mobilizuese, edukative dhe forme te bukur, terheqes, te qarte, ato s' kane sepse te mos pelqehen... Afirmohuni me vargiun tuaj dhe ne rast se ju do populli, ai varg eshte i mire. "Revista "Nentori",11,1961).
Me fjale te tjera, EnverHoxha, duke u vene parballe poeteve te rinj dhe poeteve te vjeter, kerkonte te vendoste paqe. U jepte te drejte te dyja paleve. Pra, nga nje ane keshillonte te vjeterit te mos sulmonin te rinjte, por nga ana tjeter, u vinte nje fare kushti ketyre te fundit qe nese poezia e tyre do te pelqehej nga lexuesi, te cilin ai e quante populli, ajo poezi ishte e vlefshme. Ne kete menyre ai "kerkonte unitet" -ve ne dukje Fatos Arapi ne librin e tij "Kur kujtohem qe jam". Te mos harrojme jemi ne korrrik te vitit 1961, kur nente muaj me pare ishte zhvilluar Mbledhja e Moskes e 81 partive komuniste, ne te cilen Enver Hoxha kishte dale kunder vijes politike te revizionisteve sovjetike dhe disa muaj me pas ne tetor te atij viti, kur kundershtite ideologjike midis partive komuniste te te dy vendeve, do te beheshin te njohura boterisht nga vete Hrushovi ne kongresin e 22-te te PK te Bashkimit Sovjetik. "Ne nje fare kuptimi, -vazhdon Fatos Arapi, -fjala e Enver Hoxhes linte ne hije raportin e Ramiz Alise, i cili ishte disi i ashper me te rinjte. I paprtur duhet te kete qene qendrimi i tij per drejtuesit e Lidhjes se Shkrimtareve. Dhimiter Shuteriqi nuk diskutoi fare. Ne fund te mbledhjes ai dukej ne presidium shume i lodhur dhe i shqeteesuar. Me vone nga goje te keqija u tha se ai kishte ardhur ne mbledhje me dy referate ne xhep. Do te mbante ate nga ana e te cilit anonte peshorja. "Faqe 82).
Lind vetevetiu pyetja: "Perse Enver Hoxha mbajti nje qendrim te tille, pra, perse u dha doren te rinjve?"

*(Vijon ne numrin e ardhshem)*


*E Marte, 16 Gusht 2005
CNDODHI PAS MBLEDHJES HISTORIKE TE MBAJTUR NE 11 KORRIK 1961.
*
Sidoqofte, poetet, atehere te rinj, Kadare, Arapi, Agolli e pas tyre te tjere qe u frymezuan nga krijimtaria e tyre, ngadhenjyen. Kete e deshmon edhe veprat qe krijuan ne periudhe te plumbte, e cila me gjithe censuren e forte, tingellon e fresket, e gjalle, kumbuese edhe ne ditet tona.
Duhet te veme ne dukje se zhvillimet e leterse shqipe ndiqeshin me vemendje dhe nga shkrimtare e studiues shqiptare te cilet ishin detyruar te linin atdheun me uzurpimin e pushtetit nga regjimi komunist. Te tille ishin p.sh. Ernest Koliqi e Martin Camaj.
Vini re: Pikerisht ata poete qe u kritikuan me 1961 nga poetet e vjeter per "izmat" e tyre dhe u moren ne mbrojtje nga Enver Hoxha.!.. E kishin kaluar kufirin e caktuar nga ai...
Do ta pesonin edhe shume poete te rinj per te cilet Kadareja, Agolli e Arapi ishin shembujt me te mire se si mund te shkruhej poezi me fryme bashkekohore.

*Nga Skifter Kelliçi, Sh.B.A.*

Logjikisht, duke miratuar referatin e Ramiz Alise, do te mjaftonte qe ne fund te takimit te theksonte se poetet e rinj duhet te kene parasysh keshillat e poeteve te vjeter, qe te mos thellojne gabimet e tyre, qe po i shpien drejt nje krijimtarie poetike te mbarsur me ndikime moderniste, ashtu sic vune ne dukje me Andrea Varfi, Llazar Siliqi e Luan Qafzezi e kuptohet qe poeteve te rinj do t"u mbyllej rruga per nje kohe te gjte. Dhe duke marre parasysh se c"ndodhi disa vite me pas kur nisi i ashtuquajturi revolucionarizim i jetes se vendit, me qarkullimin e kuadrit dhe te shkrimtareve e artisteve per te njohur nga afer jeten e vendit e me 1973 pas Plenumit te 4-t te KQ te PPSh-se, kunder ndikimeve borgjezo-revizioniste, eshte e kuptueshme se nuk dihet se kur ne do te kishim pasur ne dore ato vepra aq te njohura te Ismail Kadarese, Fatos Arapit e shunme e shume poeteve te tjere qe u shfaqen me pas ne letersine tone.
Enver Hoxha ne kete takim perkrahu poetet e rinj, kryesisht se ai e shihte se ata ishin shume me te talentuar se poetet e vjeter. Kjo nuk ishte shume e veshtire per t"u kuptuar, aq me teper nga ai vete. Vertet kishte shkuar per studime ne France, ku nuk kishte mundur te jepte asnje provinm, por te mos harrojme se kishte mbaruar Liceun Francez te Korces, ku ishte njohur jo vetem me krijimtarine e poeteve me te mire te Rilindjes Kombetare shqiptare, por, mbi te gjitha, me letersine dhe poezine franceze dhe europiane. Si pasoje, nuk e kishte te veshtire te dallonte se c"ndryshim te madh artistik kishin krijimet e poeteve te vjeter me krijimet e poeteve te te rinj, qofte edhe nga ato pak shembuj qe sollem ne pjesen e pare te ketij cikli.
Kishte nevoje per talentin e te rinjve
Ai kishte nevoje per talentin e te rinjve, packa se te shprehur ne menyre moderniste. Ata dot"i duheshin atij qe te thurnin vargje per Partine, vepra qe do te mbeteshin pikerisht fale ketij talenti.
Dhe ne fakt, keshtu ndodhi. Poetet tane te rinj, krahas poezive lirike intime dhe erotike do te detyroheshinte shkruanin edhe vepra ku t"i kendohej rruges heroike te Partise sone te lavdishme per ndertimin e socializmi, luftes se saj heroike kunder revizionizmit modern, per ruajtjen e fitoreve te popullit tone te arritura nen drejtimin e saj dhe mbi te gjitha te atij vete, si krijuesi i kesaj partie, i ketyre fitoreve. Nuk gabonte: ishin me pas poemat "Perse mendohen keto male", "Shqiponjat fluturonjne lart", te Kadarese, "Devoll, Devoll!", "Baballaret", te Dritero Agollit, "I perkasim komunizmit", te Fatos Arapit, ndonese ne te nuk permendet gjekundi fjala "parti", e me pas poeteve te tjere te rinj qe iu kushtuan Partise dhe atij vete, te cilat edhe sot mbeten ne historine e letersise shqipe si nder me te mirat, pavaresisht nga fryma politike se ciles poete e mesiperm nuk mund t"i shmangeshin kurrsesi. Keta poete ishin te detyrar ne nje menyre a ne nje tjeter te paguanin kete harac. Jo me kot ne librin e tij "Alternativa letrare shqiptare" poeti dhe kritiku kosovar Agim Vinca, shkruan keshtu rreth kesaj ceshtje: "Kete perkrahje shkrimtareve te rinj, Kadareja e shpjegon si nje manover per t"i pervetesuar ata"poetet e rinj, shenimi im- S.K.), si nje karrem qe u hidhej atyre ne menyre qe prej talentit te tyre te perfitonte pastaj regjimi dhe vete diktatori. Pavaresisht nga paraqitja, sipas Kadarese, djallezore qe kishte, kete qendrim te shefit te Partise dhe te shtetit sikurse edhe me klimen liberale qe u krijua ne fund te viteve 50-te dhe fillim te viteve 60-te, shkrimtaret shqiptare e shfrytezuan per t"ia nderruar dukshem fizionomine deri atehere tejet uniforme letersise shqipe dhe vecanerisht krijimtarise poetike". "Veper e cituar, faqe 71).
Jehone e ketij takimi nga Ernest Koliqi e Martin Camaj
Duhet te veme ne dukje se zhvillimet e leterse shqipe ndiqeshin me vemendje dhe nga shkrimtare e studiues shqiptare te cilet ishin detyruar te linin atdheun me uzurpimin e pushtetit nga regjimi komunist. Te tille ishin p.sh. Ernest Koliqi e Martin Camaj. Ne revisten "Shejzat" "Viti VII, 1963) qe botohej ne Itali, shkruhet nje artikull i gjate kushtuar takimit te Enver Hoxhes me poetet e vjeter dhe poetet e rinj, te cilin Fatos Arapi e perfshin te plote ne librin e tij "Kur kujtohen qe jam", ku jepen vleresime te tyre per kete takim. Po citojme disa fragmenete nga ky artikull: "Ne letersine shqipe kane pase qene ba hapat e pare te mbare dhe kane qene vu guret e themelit te gjinive letrare perpara ardhjes se komunisteve ne fuqi. Kjo asht kaq e vertete sa edhe sod-mbas zhbimjes, sharrimit e shartimit te shkrimtareve ma te mire, qe gjeten te kuqt, perpjestimi i te rinjve me te vjetrit ne Shqipni qindron ende afersisht tre me dy ne fitim te te rijve. E tash, per te pa se qysh i ve ne hulli e shtrume Enveri pendetaret e Shqipnise sod, le t"i hudhim nji sy premtimit te tij patetik ne mbledhjen e gjane me shkrimtaret "Revista "Nentori",nr 8,gusht 1961), mbas vendimeve te Kongresit te 4-te te PPSh-se,"Partis Komuniste Shqiptare):
"Prandej kete dashuri, kete besnikeri dhe patriotizem, qe ushqeni per ppullin dhe atdheun, "lexo partine), partia do t"ua shperbleje dhjete, dhe njeqind here me shume me kujdesin e saj. Partia eshte me ju, partia eshte cdo cast me te rene dhe ju per cdo hap tuajin do te kini kurdohere ndihmen e parkrahjen e paakufishme te Parise dhe Komitetit Qendror."
Me poshte ne kete artikull theksohet:
"Duhet shenue ketu se kjo mbledhje ngjet mbas vendimeve te Kongresit te 4-t te Partise mbajte per shkak t"akrobacise politike qi bani udheheqsia e kuqe e Tiranes tue shqelmue Mosken dhe tue u leshue ne prehen te Pekinit.Mandej duhet verejte se bari kryesuer qi Enveri i kon turmes se privilegjueme te shkrimtareve te hutuem e te friksuem se mos bine ne kurthe befas, asht temjani dehes "superhipokrit" i nacionalizmit....
Hec e thuej tash se keta shkrimtare e artista nuk jane... "ushatere qe dalin prej kazermes simbas buris se burizanit per ne paraqitjen e forces ne resht e gerthasin me sa za kane-"nji dy,ketu, ketu,ketu..!" I gjitha halli qi e shtrengon partine me u leshue penin... asht frika se mos e "mprehin penden dhe krijojne nji kunderrevolucion, si ate te tetorit te 1956-es ne Hungari." Ernest Koliqi dhe Martin Camaj, ndonese larg artdheut, benin nje analize te drejte te gjendjes se krijuar pas mbledhjes se 11 korrikut. Poetet e rinj e te vjeter, edhe po te mos donin, ishin te detyruar te beheshin ushtare te bindur te Partise. Sidomos te rinjte, talenti i te cileve i duhej diktatorit me shume se kurre. Sidoqofte, sic do te shohim ne pjesen e katert e te fundi te ketij cikli, dialogu midis poeteve te vjeter e te rinj do te vazhdonte ne faqet e shtypit. letrar.
Megjithate, debati vazhdon ne shtyp
Guarakuqi kunder Agollit
Fillimi i viteve "60-te duhet vene ne dukje ka qene periudha e nje fare lirie shtypi nepermjet debatesh ne shtypin letrar, ku shfaqeshin edhe mendime te kunderta, "natyrisht, jo kunder Partise). Kam ruajtur qe atehere disa artikuj qe u botuan menjehere pas takimit te 11 korrikut, te cilat pasqyrojme nje diskutim te gjere, sido qe jo rralle perseri te ashper, por megjithate konstruktiv, qe sic e cileson poeti dhe kritiku Agim Vinca, "mund te cilesohet nje polemike me te vertete letrare. ""Alternativa letrare shqiptare", faqe 59). Edhe pse diktatori Hoxha, u dha pasaporten poeteve te rinj, prape se prape ata mbeten nen shenjestren e poeteve te vjeter. Do te perpiqem ta rindertoj kete debat edhe nepermjet studimit te Agim Vinces, botuar ne librin e mesiperm. Ato qe kritiku dhe poeti Mark Gurakuqi nuk kishte arritur me sa duket t"i shprehte ne takimn e 11 korrikut, gjeti rast t"i trajtonte ne nje artikull te gjate me titull "Tradite dhe novatorizem" ""Drita",13 dhe 20 gusht 1961), ku nder te tjera, shkruante: "Ne keta vitet e fundit, kryesisht disa poete te rinj kane fillue te shkruejne ne nje menyre tjeter nga c"shkruhej ma pare. Hapin e pare e bani Ismail Kadareja e mandej disa te tjere si Fatos Arapi, Dritero Agolli, Halil Qendro e madje edhe Dhori Qiriazi e sander gera, qe zakonisht shkruenin simbas modeleve klasike. Nuk po permend disa emna fillestresh". Me pas, gjuha e Mark Gurakuqit nuk ka asnje ndryshim nga gjuha qe perdoren Andrea Varfi e Luan Qafezezi ne diskutimet e tyre para Enver Hoxhes. Madje ai tregohet i ashper kur nis e analizon poezine e Kadarese: "Per mue, -shkruan ai, -kjo asht ne nje pjese te mire te saj, nje poezi e diskutueshgmne per disa arsy, sic asht ajo e reduktimit te figures si mjet me vete e,ne disa raste,e shmangjes se saj nga tradita e poezise sone..."
Per ta ilustruar mendimin e tij ai merr si shembull poezine "Lac" dhe ndalet te vargjet: "Shoh se si nje mbremje vere, /do te zbrese nga mali nje malsor, /si kompas mbi kembet e gjata." Me tutje vecon vargjet: "Ky qytet do te veshe kombinezonin proletar, /s"do te gogesije duke pire caj, /i futur ne pizhame...". "Sa i ruejne tiparet e nje poezie kombetare disa vjersha te Kadarese?" shtron pastaj ai pyetjen. Mirepo, te shtrosh kete pyetje dhe ne kete menyre, do te thote ta ngushtosh shume konceptimin e kombetares, per te mos thene se nuk e kupton kete konceptim te ri, ose per me keq, se nuk do qe ta perceptosh. Dhe kjo sepse ai nuk duron figura te tilla, te cilat per here te pare e me guxim po perdoreshin nga poeti i ri, qe thyente tabune vendosur me nje ligj te pashkruar nga poete e vjeter, duke perfshire edhe vete Mark Gurakuqin. Te njejtin qendrim mban ai edhe ndaj poezise se Dritero Agollit dhe Fatos Arapit. Duke e vleresuar Agollin si "nder poetet ma te talentuem", qysh ne vellimin e tij te pare "Ne rruge dola", Gurakuqi, papritur veren se "edhe ai ka fillue te kapet pas kerkimit te figures". Dhe si shembull per kete merr vargjet: "Citjanet mjegulla i ngriti e bredh, /ashtu si plake, /kur lumin hedh...". Dhe me poshte: "Dhe fletet e trishta i hodhi zabeli, /si fjale idili, /si fjale gazeli..". Te gjitha keto gjetje edhe sot te goditura, Mark Gurakuqi i quan si figura "te kerkueme te paperceptueshme e alogjike, sepse "c"pune ka mjegulla me citjanet e plakes" "Po aty).
Me poshte ne artikullin e tij ai nuk kursen as Fatos Arapin, i cili duhet thene se deri ne ate kohe ende nuk kishte botuar vellimin e e tij te pare poetik, por kishte terhequr vemendjen e kritikes dhe lexuesit me poezite e goditura ne shtypin letrar. Mark Gurakuqi e cileson Arapin poet "qe nuk parakuptohet e nuk shijohet shume",per shkak se ne te hasen "gjurme te nje perceptimi te mjegullt poetik, ku figura nuk asht ne funksionte idese." "Po aty).
Eshte per te ardhur keq, por duhet thene se ne kete artikull te gjate studimor shprehej nje fare zilie, sic me thoshte me pas nje miku im qe u be edhe pergjgjes i redaksise se poezise. Gurakuqi, sipas tij dhe te tjere poete te vjeter, i kishin zili poetet e rinj, jo sepse perdornin figura, qe shpinin ne "shfaqje manierizmi", por sepse ata vete nuk ishin me gjendje te krijonin poezi me te tilla figura. Natyrisht, sic thekson Agim Vinca - "audatur et altera pars". "Shprehje latine: "Te degjohet edhe pala tjeter.")
Dje pala tjeter nuk vonoi te pergjigjej
Agolli kuner Gurakuqit
Ishte Dritero Agolli ai qe iu pegjigj Mark Gurakuqit ne nje artikull me titull shume kuptimplote "Tradite natyrisht, por jo stampe", botuar ne gazeten "Drita", me 27 gusht 1961. Ky ishte i pari artikull serioz kritik qe botonte poeti yne i ri, aso kohe gazetar i "Zerit te Popullit". Dhe, c"eshte me interesante, ne kete artikull ai me shume se sa mbron poetet e rinj, duke perfshire edhe veten, kritikon krijimtarine e poeteve te vjeter, duke shpallur keshtu hapur luften kunder konservatorizmit dhe dogmatizmit qe kishte mberthyer deri atehere poezine shqipe. Ne kete artikull, Agolli nenvizon se poezia e deriatehershnme e poeteve te vjeter vuante nga skematizmi, nga varferia e meteve shprehese, perseritja, trajtimi i zbehte i dukurive jetesore, imitimi i verber i tradites qe permblidhej ne ate qe ai e percaktonte si shtampa poetike, te cilat qarkullonin "si monedha nga nje poet tek tjetri e jo rralle perseriteshin edhe tek e njejta veper" "Po aty).
Keto gjykime ai i percillte me shembuj nga poezite e vete Mark Gurakuqit dhe poeteve te tjere konservatore, Luan Qafezezit. Kole Jakoves, Aleksander Banushit, Llazar Siliqit, te cilet, vec te tjerash, kishin nje konceptim jorealist te jetes, ndertuar me personazhe te stolisur me epitete stereotipe qe i kemi permendur dhe ne pjesen e pare te ketij cikli, si "kreshnike, syshqiponje, trima me flete, zemershkemb" etj. Kurse sjelljet dhe reagimet e tyre ideoemocionale te kujtojne heronjte e baladave te shekullit XV." ""Tradite, natyrisht, por jo shtampe", "Drita",27 gusht 1961).
Dritero Agolli theksonte me tej se te kenaqur me krijime te nivelit mesatar, nen preteksin e ruajtjes se tradites, qe s"eshte vecse nje iluzion i bukur, e frenojne procesin e rinovimit te poezise, ngushtojne permbajtjen e tematikes ... varferojne tekniken e mjetet shprehese dhe per pasoje e ftohin lexuesin prej poezise. ""Po aty).
Ky artikull shkruar me profesionalizem, ishte vazhdimi jo vetem i diskutimeve te Ismali Kadarese dhe Fatos Arapit ne takimi e 11 korrikut, ku ai kishte munguar, por dhe vazhdimi nje artikulli tjeter te rendesishem te poetit dhe kritikut Drago Siliqi, i cili do te humbiste jeten tragjikisht ne nje katastrofe ajrore me 1963, me titull "Ne kerkim te se rese", i cili ishte botuar po ne gazeten "Drita", me 18, 25 qershor dhe 2 korrik, artikull cituar ne pjesen e pare te ketij cikli. Sic thekson Agim Vinca, Drago Siliqi ne kete artikull" merret me shpjegimin dhe interpretimin e ketij fenomeni, duke e shikuar ate ne lidhje te ngushte me procesin letrar te kohes, ne kohen kur ai kerkimi i se rese ishte bere "ceshtje dite". "Alternativa letrare..."faqe 68).
Triumfi i se rese dhe haraci i saj
Ne kete beteje te gjate, poetet e rinj fituan. Natyrisht, ne radhe te pare nga mbeshtetja qe u dha vete Enver Hoxha per arsyet qe kemi permendur me lart. Si cdo diktator, ai do t"i shfrytezonte poetet e rinj, qe t"i thurnin himne partise e doemos dhe udheheqesit te saj gjenial, pra atij, detyre prej skllavi qe poetet e rinj, sic e kmi veve ne dukje, ishin te detyruar ta zbatonin. Ja sepse redaktoret, "per te qene brenda", ishin te detyruar t"u kerkonin poeteve qe vellimet e tyre te nisnin patjeter me poezi kushtuar Partise dhe shokut Enver. Megjithate, poetet tane me te mire vazhduan rrugen e tyre drejt krijimit te nje poezie qe shtronte kerkesa te reja duke kapercyer madje edhe kufijte qe kishte shpallur vete diktatori.
Dhe e paguan rende. Me 1965, ne "Drita botohej poema "Baballaret" e Dritero Agollit. "Pati peshperitje dhe pakenaqsesi per nje fare "patriarkalizmi" ne poeme, -ve ne dukje Fatos Arapi ne librin e tij "Kur kujtohem qe jam", "Faqe 150). Dhe vazhdon: "Para nje gote konjaku Agolli pinte i vetem. Ishte i deshperuar. Shkova drejt tij... Ne cast Driteroi tha: "Keshtu i duan keta? Une i bej me te mira". "Po aty)
Me pas, me sa dihet, ai e ripunoi poemen, qe me 1969 fitoi madje edhe cmim te pare ne konkursin letrar me rastin e 25-vjetorit te Clirimit. Po ne ato vite, do te pesonte goditje edhe n" proze. Vellimi i tij me tregime "Zhurma e ererave te dikurshme", qe u prit mire nga lexuesit, do te kritikohej. Duke pershkruar perseri nje bisede me Driteroin, Fatos Arapi pershkruan nje takim me te: "Si neper ajer, me cigare ne buze, nervozizem te brendshem, ai me tha: "Edhe mua ma ndaluan librin ... Nexhmia". Ky vellim do te kritikohej edhe ne Plenumin e 15-te te KQ te PPSH-se e madje edhe ne Kongresin e Dyte te LSHA SH-se, me 1969. Vellimi poetik "Me jepni nje emer" i Fatos Arapit, jo vetem nuk do te qarkullonte, per gabime te renda ideore, por ai vete, nga pedagog i letersise ne UT, do te perfundonte mesues ne nje shkolle mbremje. Kjo ndodhte pas Plenumit te 4-t famekeq te vitit 1973. Nga ana tjeter, Ismail Kadareja, pasi ishte kritikuar rende me 1969 per botimin ne faqet e "Nentorit" te noveles Perbindeshi", qe do te hiqej edhe ajo nga qarkullimi, me 1975 me urdher te drejtperdrejte te diktatorit, do te denohej te shkonte fshatrave te Myzeqese pas botimit te poemes "Pashallaret e kuq". Vini re: Pikerisht ata poete qe u kritikuan me 1961 nga poetet e vjeter per "izmat" e tyre dhe u moren ne mbrojtje nga Enver Hoxha.!.. E kishin kaluar kufirin e caktuar nga ai...
Do ta pesonin edhe shume poete te rinj per te cilet Kadareja, Agolli e Arapi ishin shembujt me te mire se si mund te shkruhej poezi me fryme bashkekohore. Te tille ishin B. Xhaferi, vellimi poetik i te cilit "Lirishtja e kuqe" dhe romani "Krasta Kraus", u ndaluan dhe ai u detyrua te arratisej ne Greqi e qe andej ne Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes, ku u gjend i vdekur ne spital ne rrethana misterioze. "Hamendesohet te kete pasur dore Sigurimi i Shtetit). H. Qendro, redaktori i vellimit me tregime "Zhurma e ererave te dikurshme" te Agollit dhe poet me talent, u internua per vite e vite ne fshatrat e Progonatit, F. Haliti u degdis ne humbetirat e Lushnjes, Xh.Spahiu, dy here i kritikuar nga vete Enver Hoxha per poezi surealiste, shpetoi cuditerisht pa u denuar. H.Mece u dergua me denim ne Vlore, M. Zeqo u hoq nga gazeta "Drita". Te dy per hermetizem ne poezite e tyre, kurse nje tjeter, Frederik Reshpja poet i talentuar,perfundoi madje ne burg e pas tij edhe poetet J.Bllaci, Z.Morava, P.Taci. Kurse poeti i ri, poeti I.Blloshmi madje u pushkatua. "Afirmohuni me vargun tuaj dhe ne rast se ju do populli, ai varg eshte i mire" u bente thirrje Enver Hoxha poeteve te rinj ne takimin e 11 korrikut te vitit 1961.
Populli i kishte afirmuar poetet e rinj. Por jo diktatori Hoxha .Ja sepse, here pas here, sic e pame, kur shihte edhe shkarjen me te vogel nga kanunet e tij vringellonte, pa meshire, shpaten mbi kokat e tyre. Sidoqofte, poetet, atehere te rinj, Kadare, Arapi, Agolli e pas tyre te tjere qe u frymezuan nga krijimtaria e tyre, ngadhenjyen. Kete e deshmon edhe veprat qe krijuan ne periudhe te plumbte, e cila me gjithe censuren e forte, tingellon e fresket, e gjalle, kumbuese edhe ne ditet tona.

*Koha Jonë
*

----------

